# More Sheeps 2/13



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

Got after them again. We kept more than we meant to with 35, and threw a couple small ones back. Biggest was 6lb 8oz with a second about 6.4 and quite a few 4s. 

Same technique as my other post, but we shucked the oysters this time. Makes for a lot cleaner boat and we didn't need to chum them for the bite to stay hot. 

Started slow and then my dad went to reconfigure our anchor and left his line in the water, sure enough it either snagged a pylon or a fish hit it and it went overboard. We figured it'd be a rough day at that point but he ended up putting a spoon with a treble hook on and dragged it across the bottom, and was able to snag the line in 32 ft of water! We had 6 in the boat by the time he recovered the rod, so we knew it'd be a great day then!

My hands are still sore from being poked cleaning them 2 days ago.

Edit: There were 3 of us


----------



## ironman (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats a nice haul. Im hoping to get to go catch some this weekend. Were they in the bays?


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Dang! Nice catch.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

A dang fine mess of sheepshead !


----------



## JohnAndrew (Jan 3, 2016)

Now that looks like mighty fine eats! :thumbsup:


----------



## softbutchharley (Jan 19, 2016)

*I'm a believer*

what else is there to say ? As a kid in Tampa it seemed so incredibly easy. small hook, split shot, piece of shrimp..... lol  Ghost shrimp were my first break several weeks ago. Smaller hook, flour leader, split shot instead of 1oz egg, barnacle (oyster) for bait. The chase continues... I truly believe if one is where the fish are, and they are eating..... you will catch them even if by accident ( raises my hand) . Consistency does not lie tho lol !! No accident there...TY again for this info.........


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice. Thanks for the info. Went today and nada at bob Sykes


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

What general area or body of water are y'all fishing for these phenomenal fish?


----------

